# Apache not displaying PHP files



## ljerez2007 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey all, I could use some help. I'm trying to setup apache to allow php pages, but when I go to my http://mydomain.com/index.php file in a browser it tries to download the file instead of displaying the php page properly. I noticed after reading thisthread that I don't have a LoadModule line for php, and there is no php module located at /usr/local/libexec/apache22/. I see other modules but not the php one. And this is even after reinstalling php after apache was already installed.

Also I do have the AddType lines added to apache's httpd.conf

```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
```

But I think these lines are useless if apache isn't loading the php module because it doesn't change much.

Any ideas?


----------



## ljerez2007 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, never mind. It turns out there is a check box in the config window during php install that I wasn't checking "build apache module". Now I'm properly displaying php documents but I've got other issues like not loading the phpmyadmin page properly....I'll make a new post if I get stuck again!


----------

